# A 'Gnome' Rotary engine.



## Tomlinson (Mar 18, 2017)

This engine is another Les Chenery design. Only one casting was required.



Construction photos.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6QkfCSsH1D-S3pMXzFOdjM5SUE?usp=sharing


----------



## steve-de24 (Mar 18, 2017)

Stunning - I wish I had half the skill.


----------



## petertha (Mar 18, 2017)

Spectacular! So completed between 2002 & 2003? Any videos of it running or any follow along build chronology on another forum?


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello petertha. Thanks for the comments.
Unfortunately I haven't made a video of this engine, and until recently I wasn't a member of any forum so no further information. 

The only other build information is what I have posted recently on this forum.


----------



## Paul Lubliner (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice workmanship.  Is it all steel aside from the one casting?

I have an empty cowling on a Proctor Nieuport 11 that certainly would benefit from such an engine.  Is there anyone around here who'd willing to sell the casting(s) for this?  I am able to do the rest.

Thank you.


----------

